# Sinbad has arrived at Megahobby.com!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Yes he is here I really mean it what a great kit. Great work Scott and Gary you guys are awesome! Dont forget we added the first class mail international shipping for all ordesr under 4 pounds this should help with the shipping cost to Canda etc.

http://www.megahobby.com/SinbadModelKit1-8MonarchModels.aspx


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic, I am thinking of ordering right now. I was hoping to get it along with the new Munsters cars kit but it looks like that has been delayed somewhat. Do you guys know any approximate release date for it? And how large is the Sinbad stock? Will you have plenty to meet demand for the next couple of months?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

order in :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Munsters Coach*

Hello the Munsters Coach and Dragula has been delayed for almost 6 months. I have not ETA on it maybe round 2 can elaborate on this. Sinbad stock we never have enough I have 144 to start but many were sold on preorder which we are going through. We should be good for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I should phone Scott and see how much he wants for a case. Monster Hobbies should get this kit.

- Additional - 

I just did. Looks like I might be ordering a few for those Canadian Residents who want them. - Then there's always myself, of course! 

Thanx Scott!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think you've made a lot of people happy today!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yes, it's good to see Sinbad has finally made it into port. 

Sean


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Wow. Never thought I'd see the day. Dreams do come true.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:lol::lol::lol: Very funny lou. :lol::lol::lol:

~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I think the munsters tin koach and dragula is due out in aug.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

louspal said:


> View attachment 112604


BWAH HA HA!!! THAT'S GREAT, LOU!!! And just in time...I'm almost finished with my WOTW Martian!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait 'till I crack open Sinbad:thumbsup:
Opening a Monarch Original is as close to tearing into an 
Aurora kit as I've ever come to since 1966
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Best news on the board and thanks for the Mega-update. Monarch releases it seems won't be coming often which makes them more of a figure modeler 'Event'. Very good news indeed and I'll be watching for mine to come. I'm going to bask in the Sinbad release and not even give a second thought to the Ghost. ... The Ghost of Castle Mare'... I'm Not even thinking of asking about the timetable on that way cool excellent Ghost kit... It just wouldn't be right to start badgering for the Ghost when we just got Sinbad in today... would it?... Nah.... Well he did say 60 days after Sinbad right?... Ah nevermind.... Happy with Sinbad... Yesseree!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So when is the Ghost coming out?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

59 days....but who's counting... 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

W00t!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Id still like to know when the MOM jekyll and hyde kits that the molds are already made for, are going to come out....


Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I just ordered Sinbad, Wonder Woman, Superboy, and the WOTW Martian Figure from our Sponsor Mega Hobby and shipping to Canada for all 4 kits was only $35.50...or $8.87 per kit...Very reasonable in my books :thumbsup:
Thanks for the tip Zathros:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - now I'm bummed. CultTVMan doesn't have him on his site yet!!!:drunk:
And I always order from his site! Go Figure! So I guess I still have to wait! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've pre-ordered from the Cultman too...but man I couldn't wait So I've ordered from Mega Hobby...I'll get the kits from CultTVman also, as soon as he contacts me.... I'm thinking he'll have them right after the weekend :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I think I picked a very good year to come back to modeling! Between everything Moebius and Polar Lights are doing, this great-looking model from Monarch, the stuff coming from Atlantis, and the When Worlds Collide rocket diorama from Pegasus -- timing is everything!

Now if I can keep improving my game so I can do justice to these kits


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yer doing fine so far, Doc! No worries!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have Sinbad on pre-order, don't I Mr. Mega?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

DocJam00 said:


> I think I picked a very good year to come back to modeling!


Understatement. This has to be the best year for figure kit releases since Polar Lights was at its peak in the late 90's. Dont forget the MoM Creature,
Raider, Elvira and Dracula & Zorro are still on tap 

Chances are next year may even be better. 
Hopefully Monarch can come through with Gorgo, Colassel Beast, the new 'Clops and MS J&H. Not to mention 2011 looks to be Atlantis' coming out party.

Life is good


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Understatement. This has to be the best year for figure kit releases since Polar Lights was at its peak in the late 90's. Dont forget the MoM Creature,
> Raider, Elvira and Dracula & Zorro are still on tap
> 
> Chances are next year may even be better.
> ...


*theres a few more "surprises" from atlantis in the works...stay tuned..

Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *theres a few more "surprises" from atlantis in the works...stay tuned..
> 
> Z
> *


I LIKE the sounds of that, Zathros :thumbsup:...c'mon...a tiny hint even???
BTW ...I asked Scott about J/H & Dracula just last night and I await his reply!
....'Good time to get back into modeling?'...Oh Hell YA!!!! 
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *theres a few more "surprises" from atlantis in the works...stay tuned..
> 
> Z
> *


That's fine, but if they're not close to being released, why mention them at all? I simply don't understand the reason for these early teases. Who do they do anything for? Monarch is apparently putting out fine products, and the only reason why they're the subject of frustration is the tendency to make announcements long before porduct is ready. I hope for better from Atlantis.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Kit said:


> That's fine, but if they're not close to being released, why mention them at all? I simply don't understand the reason for these early teases. Who do they do anything for? Monarch is apparently putting out fine products, and the only reason why they're the subject of frustration is the tendency to make announcements long before porduct is ready. I hope for better from Atlantis.


Me......I actually like knowing what's coming down the pipeline, and it was no different in the 1960s', the Comic and Monster mags announced King Kong and Godzilla kits about 8 months before they were availible,and that went for all the Comic Scene, Frightening Lightning, and Monster Scene kits...the huge difference now is instant communications through PCs'...Monarch had an issue with the Ghost molds and threw a wrench into their line of announced kits, but it looks like that issue has been resolved :thumbsup:
I know this has turned into an 'instant gratification' world, but I'm Old School enough that waiting for a model kit to be released doesn't send my world into a tailspin...
By getting the word out early also helps the Model Companies know how well recieved their ideas are through Pre-sales/orders...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, if you enjoy the hints and teases, that's surprising, but I stand corrected. I keep thinking it's just posters showing off a bit -- probably harmlessly, if folks like you enjoy the teases. I sure don't care for them.

I will say, though, that's there's no way comics and monster mags announced kits eight months in advance in the '60s, not for monster and superhero or TV character kits. I don't believe any of those companies wanted to give the competition a chance to beat them to market by giving out an eight-month jump on their offerings -- kinda the opposite now, when some companies announce just to lay claim to a subject. And there wasn't a fan press the way there is now. Who cared, except kids? And it was kids who built the kits. Tom Graham famously observed in his Aurora book that the builders were under 13 or over 16.

In the '60s, my friends and I knew about new Aurora kits when we saw them on the hobby shop shelves, or when an ad appeared in a comic -- and by then, it was for sale.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope Monarch's next releases don't take years to come out but maybe one advantage of releasing details early is to see what the reaction is. Look at the Cyclops, the reaction at least on this site has been *very *positive.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some Comic book ads that Clearly Heralded the, then, up coming kits in the mid sixties...and late 50s'
























As you can see Comic books did tell us what was coming to us down the road... Superman was released in 1964
Superboy & Batman in1965 Robin in 1967
I bought a lot of my kits in a Smoke Shop and the owner used to tell us what kits were coming to us in the future,
of course he had the inside info at the time and advanced advertising has been around from before I was born...
Coming soon to a Hobby Shop near you!
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

You're right, the top two are preview ads. Hard to believe they were as much as eight months out from release, though. The bottom ad is to the trade, and I don't believe kids would have seen that. But you're right -- they did pre-announce.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Although the announcements were made, because of the media used it wasn't as wide spread or I should say, as instantanious as it is today with the internet. So unless you read that Comic chances are you did see the kit without hearing anything about it as this stuff didn't make the six o'clock news
Like I said I do like knowing what's upcoming, and Moebius has a pretty good track record of announcing a kit about 6 months away, just enough time for me to try and clear off my workbench and make room...(yeah right)
Mcdee


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

*Oh the Pain*

98 cents...

You could also buy Silly Putty in the egg for 98 cents.

This was four weeks allowance then.

Then again, a million dollars used to be serious money.

If they get the right item at the right time, the way Abe & his boys lucked into Frankenstein, we're going to have an even bigger boom. 

Yipee!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah John, the kits from Moebius seem to be coming fast and furious as of late (Man Wonder Woman has already Sold Out!)
I'm hoping that the wrinkle that cost Monarch 2 1/2 years of delay has been ironed out. Sinbad looks like a very cool kit and I can't wait for mine to arrive, but I'm really anticipating The Ghost of Castel Mare, and have been for a while...as have we all...and Here is where I agree with Kit in that it can become frustrating especially when the kit, in this case the Ghost, is so desirable...I know that Scott Mckillop is as , shall I say perturbed, as we are. It looks as though those days are now behind us...
I have no doubt that Sinbad, like Wonder Woman, will sell out quickly and the Ghost will follow in 60 days (56, but who's counting)
....and you got 25 cents a week allowance, Man I only got a dime
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW!!! Now I'm really confused and sad! I just looked at CultTVMan website and it was updated this morning (19 July) and no Sinbad!!!!!!!!!! WHY????:drunk: If there is no Sinbad listed by the time I get home I will order him off of Mega Hobbies or Ebay. I saw a couple on Ebay last night. The sad thing is I really want to give Steve my business! But I really want Sinbad before he runs out like WW! And I got my WW at my local hobby shop which was $30. Thats cost more then Steve site. 
So guys, anybody knows what's going on?

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Chinx why don't you just Email CTV for an update. He usually replies within 24 Hours. There was a note on his site saying things were on standstill until July 15. Hey even Online retailers take vacation. They may be still getting caught up. 
I'm sure CTV isn't going to pass on the Sinbad ticket.

As for early announcements, checkout the last post on this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=295479&page=4

The long periods between announcement and release was kinda frustrating to me as well but reading Mega's post it makes a lot of sense. Being one of (if not the) most successful on-line retailers I respect thier opinion.
JB


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I pre-ordered Sinbad from Cult a couple of months ago at least. Look in the Preorder section to find him!

Larry


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - got an answer from his site! Steve is out for vacation or something and wont be back until next week, which is no big problem but being that I'm impatient I went on ebay and ordered one. Now I will still get one from CultTVMan (Steve) cause I pre ordered and I want two. Just hope everything is OK with him and he's just on vacation and not out on a problem. Steve's a good guy and I'll always buy from him. Just want one of these bad boys now! 
Now I will wait till he gets back to get the Super boy!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my Sinbad this morning... 2 days after shipping! Thanx, Megahobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got him! 

I love the colors. It's odd to have so many parts NOT on sprues!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

From the looks of things, they would have needed a bigger box to fit all the parts with the sprues. I'm glad the parts were cut off and not just snapped off the sprues.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I should get mine from MEGA tomorrow. It's been fun following the FedEx progress across the country.

7/21 4pm picked up, HOLBROOK NY
7/21 11pm arrived @ fedex location, KEASBEY NJ
7/22 8am departs KEASBEY NJ
7/22 9pm arrives @ fedex location, PERRYSBURG OH

Tomorrow my house! YEA!

~RK~


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

These showed up at the house today from Megahobby. :thumbsup: 


















"Gonna have a good time..."

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> These showed up at the house today from Megahobby. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT, Roy, is a SERIOUS understatement! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I bet that 5 years ago none of us would ever have thought we'd see a pic like that!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto Anut, it certainly is a great time to be ALIVE!!!!! and a modeler. :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just opened my Sinbad. What a great sight!! The thing that struck me was the different colored parts of the model on the insructions sheet. Not the final figure picture, but the diagram on assembling. Very Cool!! Thanks to Monarch for this wonderful kit.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Here is a pic


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> These showed up at the house today from Megahobby. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy...The same 4 kits just arrived at my doorstep today :thumbsup:
Thanks Megahobby:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm a happy camper now! I just check CultTVMan (Steve) site and grabbed the tracking number for USPO and it tells me that it will be delivered today. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!:thumbsup:

I'll be building tonight! And being the wife is out of town, I have all evening!
Both Sinbad and Superboy are coming! Yep! Sitting on the back deck with my model layed out in front of me and smoking a cigar while I'm building him.! Life is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:Monarch hits another home run ! the box art is just fabulous . 
i don't know why , but does any one else get a giddy feeling when they open up a kit and it's molded in more than one color ?? 
looking forward to more offerings from them . 
hb


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I'm so impressed! Last night was a blast! I have to say, Sinbad is the first plastic kit I've done were the seams were easy to fill. I'm still working on the seams on the K-7. :freak: 
First I glued the two parts together, then sanded them a little. Then applied the putty filling in the seam. Then I primed him. And that allowed me to see where I needed to fill more. Then seeing where he needed more filling, I'd fill some more then prime again. It only took acouple of fills. Now he is primed and ready to airbrush!:thumbsup: Yeah I'm pummed up now. Even thought about taking the day off but I didn't. :drunk: I wish all kits were that easy!  I wonder if it as something to do with the make of the type of plastic?  Well, anyway I'm having a blast! :tongue: Last night sitting on the deck I worked on him until it was too dark and then I went to my den and worked until 10:30. But then the wify called me and I realized it was 10:30. After talking with her I had to get to bed. 4:30am comes way too early. But I was able to have him primed and smoked two cigars so it was a good evening. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: This is a very good kit!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I also started my Sinbad last evening. And I whole heartedly agree with Chinxy!! I didn't have the whole evening, but started gluing some of the subassemblies together and looked over the rest of the kit. Very well thought out, excellent details, and the fit is great!! Many Thanks to Scott and Gary!!


- Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

These kits look great!! I hope to get them soon!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! I wonder if it as something to do with the make of the type of plastic?
> 
> Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy!:dude:


I was wondering the same thing. The plastic for the figure itself seems really rigid; very hard and glossy like the vintage Aurora kits. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

What is the size of sinbad?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Sinbad is 1/8 scale.

I also noticed that the plastic feels more like the old Aurora plastic. Wonder what they did differently?


- Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John May said:


> What is the size of sinbad?


 
Here is Sinbad beside Blackbeard.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This kit is GREAT :thumbsup: ...and well worth the wait
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> This kit is GREAT :thumbsup: ...and well worth the wait
> Mcdee


What HE said!!!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got my Sinbad and after seeing pics posted I got an even bigger surprise.....mine is moulded in 4 colours,pale blue for statue and base,brown for Sinbad and bits and pale green and dark green for the rest,I will try and post a pic or two over the weekend as I wont get to build this for some months yet,
cheers,Gordon M,Scotland UK


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok I made a mistake(got over excited opening the box)its 3 colours,and fantastic for a begginer to build(Jnr's first model maybe),I have put it away again as I have a few display pieces to finish for the Glasgow Model Fest in October and dont need the distraction and as if that wasn't enough we have Carolyn coming along in the near future to keep him company,
cheers,:thumbsup:Gordon M,Scotland,UK


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got different colors ... the base parts are molded in a light tan, Sinbad is in a slightly darker tan/brown, and the detail parts are molded in bright green like in the old Aurora Jungle Swamp. Nice kit. I am a bit disappointed in the base design in that it will need a lot of filling to get the statue and stone steps blended in with the dirt areas, but on the whole the kit is VERY well done. I test fit a few parts and aside from the base, the figure and details fit well. I do wish Monarch would BAG THE PARTS just to make sure nothing is lost. The multi color instructions are top quality.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*Help Cecil Help!*

I MUST have the green Buddha parts. Is there any way of knowing what color parts are in a given kit. Do they have separate part numbers or is it just the luck of the draw? 

Is there any way to know????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Luck of the draw... But if you got a kit with X colors from one vendor, chances are the others from the same place are the same. I have looked at a couple of my kits, all bought at the same time from the same place and they have the same colors.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, color variations!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine came pre-ordered from Cult TV Man,
cheers,Gordon M,Scotland,UK


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, folks, it seems to be in a lot of our hands now...GENTLEMEN, START YER BUILDING!!!


----------

